# BJ Penn sig & avatar request



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi guys. I figured I needed a badass avatar and sig, and if some of you PS wizards could make one for me what would be great.

I'm a fan of avys and sigs that match, and thats what I'm looking for.

Pictures:
http://urdirt.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/BJ-Penn-vs-Frankie-Edgar.jpg
Just the BJ half of the pic obviously. I fancy that pic would be great on the right side of the sig. Filling, I don't know, 1/3 of the space. This is also the pic for the avatar.

http://www.graciemag.com/pt/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/bj-penn-mat-2.jpg
This pic should fill the bigger space of the two, on the left and middle.

Size: 420x200 and 144x168
Text: None

Other things:
I really like the dusty, western-ish vibe from the first picture. The downtoned colors are just the style I'm looking for. Nothing to flashy.


If any BJ fan or just photoshopper would give this a try that would be awesome. Every attempt will be repped.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I'll try and get you something in later tonight.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

That would be great man.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

I did this a lil while back you can use if you want to..


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I'll play around later today man. I love that first picture.

Doing BJ Penn sigs is fun


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

NikosCC: Thats a really cool sig. There can never be to many BJ sigs on here.

KryOnicle: Great, can't wait to see your work.


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

old one i had if you'd like


----------

